

Conundrum : Joomla Vs Codeigniter - sGrabber

Struggling to find out is it worth moving to Codeigniter from Joomla? Should we invest that effort now or change when we redo everything
======
daenney
I think it's a bit of a weird question and difficult to provide a comparison.
Joomla is a full-featured CMS written in PHP, CodeIgniter is a PHP framework
to build your own web applications.

PHP is basically the thing they have in common, from there on out their roads
diverge.

There's also a bunch of other frameworks like Symphony2, Kohana or if you want
to go a bit more hard core, PhalconPHP (which is a PHP framework compiled to a
C-extension).

The question you should be asking is what do you want to do? Do you just want
to spend hours coding to replicate some sort of CMS in another PHP framework?
Do you want to build your own custom PHP applications? Or do you just want to
host a site but are you tired of Joomla?

~~~
sGrabber
@ Daenney - Thanks for your prompt response, really appreciate the effort. I
differ a bit to what you are saying that Joomla is only a CMS whereas
Codeigniter is a framework.

As per my understanding, Joomla is not only a CMS but MVC web application
framework as well. Check the wiki link for Joomla illustrating the same -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joomla>

------
sGrabber
@ Daenney - Thanks for your prompt response, really appreciate the effort. I
differ a bit to what you are saying that Joomla is only a CMS whereas
Codeigniter is a framework. As per my understanding, Joomla is not only a CMS
but MVC web application framework as well. Check the wiki link for Joomla
illustrating the same - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joomla>

------
sGrabber
Hi All Check this nice comparison between Joomla and Codeigniter. Doesn't help
us take the decision but gives good comparison

<http://vschart.com/compare/codeigniter/vs/joomla>

------
boksiora
I don't know for you but i am totally moving to MW

I see no better alternative
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eajCiD0ha2s)

